# Heatpressing a Polyester jersey



## trueremnant (Oct 25, 2009)

I am heat pressing numbered transfers on to a 100% polyester jersey which has the holes. I have done the first one at 370 for 15 secs. I'm not really sure what the results are suppose to look like. Is the ink suppose to go through the holes?


----------



## shonroti (Jun 22, 2010)

When heat pressing sublimation ink, most of the ink on the transfer will want to go somewhere. To avoid getting ink moving through your holes and onto the other side of the shirt, insert some craft paper inside the shirt that covers your artwork.


----------



## trueremnant (Oct 25, 2009)

shonroti said:


> When heat pressing sublimation ink, most of the ink on the transfer will want to go somewhere. To avoid getting ink moving through your holes and onto the other side of the shirt, insert some craft paper inside the shirt that covers your artwork.


Right I did that I just wasn't sure if it was SUPPOSE to go through the holes for what its suppose to look like? What will it look like to where I know its good and on there? Anything thats not peeling off!


----------



## shonroti (Jun 22, 2010)

Let me know how it turned out!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Sometimes the ink will fall out and leave the hole, sometimes it won't.


----------

